# Sharing the wealth?



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Definitely give him some of the harvest so that he feels he is getting something back for his generosity. A jar or two of honey should be enough - say 1 to 2 kilograms of honey total. I'm not keen on profit-sharing (whether a proportion of harvest or profits) or cash payments unless it is agreed on before the season starts. Honey from hives on his land is a personal touch, and I think a sweet reward.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I wouldn't give money unless that's what you had pre-arranged. I have 10 hives on someone's property that wanted beehives on his land, no money involved. I started with 4 hives. I give jars of honey depending on the harvest. I have also told him if he wants more to let me know. On his land is a rental house and he's most concerned that I get honey to them which I do.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Try to gauge in some way the amount of honey your friend might use himself in a year. Typically that one pound per person Nationwide. Which isn't much in my mind. So I woulkd tend to give more. The trouble comes when your friend expects it, if he come to.

If you treat this as a Yd Rent situation and not simply a favor from a friend to you, you might want to come up w/ a "standard" amount that you would use if you had other out yards on property of folks not necassarily your friends.

For instance, I have apiaries (bee yards or yards) on land owned by people whose name I know and know little more about them other than they are willing to let me use their land. I typically hyave between 16 and 48 colonies on their property in any one year. I give my Landowners 3 Half Gallon Jugs of honey each year. Sometimes adding a section of comb honey in a good year. Sometimes adding a jar or two of some Varietal Honey like Orangeblossom.

This year I have had two landowners request a frame or two of honey directly from the hives on their property. I'll do that this year. But, unless they ask again, I probably won't make it a regular part of their Yd Rent.

Deciding what is right, proper, and fair is an interesting exercise each of us who needs to decide needs to come to terms w/ on our own in the end. Thanks for bringing this up. It's almost sorta like "How much should I tip a Waiter/Waitress or the Motel Maid?". What does your conscience tell you is right?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

bevy's honeybees said:


> I wouldn't give money unless that's what you had pre-arranged. I have 10 hives on someone's property that wanted beehives on his land, no money involved. I started with 4 hives. I give jars of honey depending on the harvest. I have also told him if he wants more to let me know. On his land is a rental house and he's most concerned that I get honey to them which I do.


bevy, I often feel that if someone requests hives on their property that I am providing them something simply by having hives on their property w/out charging them for that service. In those cases, few as they are, I don't usually give them any honey or pay any Yd Rent in any fashion.

Why did he want bees on his property? Because he likes seeing beehives? For the pollination they provide? Those are some thoughts that go through my mind. But, people usually pay me in some way to put bees on their property for pollination purposes some time during the year, so charging one and not charging another doesn't work for me.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Mark. Yes that makes sense but I've set a precedence already. I don't mind; though if for any reason I start with a new property owner I will keep your advice in mind. I think in this case it's Yes to both those questions as to why he was looking for hives. The honey from the area is a cut above other local honey. I've tried others and so have some of my customers. Local and national honey, my bees do an exceptional job and I know placement has alot to do with it. They may not boom with quantity s io far but quality is top notch. 
Thanks,
Bev


----------



## Withano (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for a good discussion. Very helpful. Brion (with-an-"o")


----------

